# How well does antibiotic in solution keep?



## Devonian (Feb 17, 2011)

We’re dosing my brother’s silver dollar with Kanaplex, only we got carried away and prepared the day’s dose (in tank water to dissolve better) before remembering that it’s supposed to be administered every second day. Does anyone know if the solution, which immediately had a tight lid put on it, will be good for the usual two-day dose when it’s opened tomorrow? Should we treat it as one day having elapsed?

Devonian


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can, freeze it. Should be fine. Work in a lab and use kanamycin (which is in kanap lex) and sometimes I leave it out. In powder form it lasts even longer and we keep that at room temperature


----------



## Devonian (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Punchbuggy. Very grateful for the information.

Devonian


----------

